

More $99 HP Tablets - Robelius
http://technologizer.com/2011/12/08/here-we-go-again-99-hp-touchpads-hit-ebay-sunday/

======
barredo
Will HP continue WebOs or will they switch to Android? If they're going with
WebOS, i'll buy one.

~~~
CaveTech
I believe HP already announced they remain committed to webOS and that it was
still in development.

~~~
rbanffy
There is, of course, the elephant in the room: nobody currently builds WebOS
devices.

Which is too bad - I love my Palm Pre.

------
sevenproxies
>and with HP still undecided on the fate of WebOS I’m not going to spend my
money on a potential brick

This sounds like a misnomer. Can a device that is primary focused around web-
browsers be considered a brick?

~~~
freehunter
And a device that can have Android and Ubuntu/Debian installed on it. The
CyanogenMod team is working on porting Ice Cream Sandwich. An openly hackable
device lasts much longer than a planned-obsolescence, closed-platform model.

~~~
firefoxman1
I know the current way to get Ubuntu on it is the chroot method, but why
hasn't anyone hacked the WebOS Doctor to have a boot loader to dual boot
Ubuntu? Or even have a system like a GDM login that gives the option to start
X/Gnome instead of the native environment so you wouldn't need Ubuntu at all?

~~~
freehunter
The reason they use a chroot instead of a native boot is because WebOS has the
drivers for the system already loaded. By booting Ubuntu inside of WebOS, they
avoid not having compatible drivers for the system inside of Ubuntu. I don't
know if all the drivers are open source or if today's announcement will change
that.

~~~
firefoxman1
Ah yeah, I guessed that's why they only had a chroot until now, but what if
you modified the system to load X11/Gnome at the end of boot instead of going
into their own proprietary desktop environment?

~~~
freehunter
With the announcement of WebOS open source, it should theoretically become
possible. Luna is just a desktop environment overtop a fairly normal Linux
system. There might need to be a few extra packages installed to get Gnome 3
or Unity running, but as long as they can grab access to the video processor,
it should be do-able. One more thing to look forward to.

------
weagle2001
I gave a TouchPad to my mother-in-law for her birthday and she loved it. I
think the TP is a great transition device because the interface is quite easy
to use. Plus she was able to print to her HP printer, so she was happy. The TP
didn't get a lot of love from reviewers, but it is a solid tablet.

------
Ravenlock
Curious about the ability to put Android on one of these (in case WebOS ends
up a dead end) - has anyone here tried it? How'd it go?

------
bgarbiak
Has anyone managed to get the 32GB/$150 version from that Developer Device
Program announced in November?

~~~
chrislomax
I didn't get one and I had to dig around to see that they have all gone. They
didn't even have the courtesy to email everyone to say they had sold out.

If you go digging around the forums there is a short paragraph on it somewhere

------
chrislomax
Anyone know if this will be available in Europe??

~~~
Indyan
Ditto. Does eBay USA provide international shipping?

~~~
nodata
ebay doesn't provide any shipping. either use a dropshipper or ask the seller
to ship to you.

